# Medium road bike wanted up to around £300



## Leemc18 (22 Sep 2012)

Looking to spend between £100 - £300 on a road bike.

Please let me know if you have anything

Thank you

Lee


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2012)

Leemc18 said:


> Looking to spend between £100 - £300 on a road bike.
> 
> Please let me know if you have anything
> 
> ...


 


lee
what size are you as i have a nice 80's Raleigh pro sport i thinks its a 22 1/2 or 23" frame so 5ft 10" upwards really , easily within budget shipped if not local ie £120

martin


----------



## Leemc18 (22 Sep 2012)

Hi martin 

Thanks for the speedy reply!

I'm looking for something pretty new, I'm not really into the older road bikes.

I almost bought a defy 5 today for £465 but was hoping someone on here might be selling summat similar due to an upgrade. 

Thank you anyway thou!!

Lee


----------



## Saluki (22 Sep 2012)

What about the Triban 3 from Decathlon, that comes in brand new at £300 and its a great bike for the money.


----------



## Leemc18 (22 Sep 2012)

Yeah I've been recommended by loads of people to go for this. I might go for a ride tomorrow and have a look.

Thank you


----------



## Peteaud (22 Sep 2012)

Another vote for the T3


----------



## Leemc18 (22 Sep 2012)

Looks like my mind is made up. :-)

Ill see if anyone else replies to this tonight and if not I'll try have a drive to the nearest decathlon shop tomorrow.


----------



## Leemc18 (23 Sep 2012)

Nationally out of stock. Back to the drawing board!

Used bike still wanted!! Urgently!

:-)


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2012)

oh dear


----------



## Dayvo (23 Sep 2012)

Saw this a few weeks ago whilst casually surfing. http://claudbutler.co.uk/cycle-range/range/claud-butler-road-touring/b2844

Looks like a good bike for the money.


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Sep 2012)

Leemc18 said:


> Nationally out of stock


Forever? 

There's a 54 on eBay at the moment.


----------



## Leemc18 (23 Sep 2012)

I keep looking at this bike. They go for over £200 used, very tempted


----------



## Leemc18 (23 Sep 2012)

About 4 weeks..... I can't wait that long.

If I already had a bike then I would plod on with it and wait


----------

